# fave chocolate?



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

There are so many great newer chocolates out there to work with, was just wondering what favorites you have. I've always used Callebaut and Valrhona (SP), but I'm seeing a few I'd really like to try!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lindt, Felchlin.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

A local candy factory went out of business and I was approached about possibly purchasing some of their couverture.

The chocolate they used went by the name of Lubeck and was imported from Germany. I really, really liked it. I was given several blocks of the couverture to "sample"....wish I had snapped some of their stock up while I had the chance. It was a nice chocolate.

I've used some Cacao Barry as well. LOVED their Cuban chocolate....wasn't wild about their Venezuelan. 

El Rey makes a nice product.


----------

